# How to unlock region for Panasonic DMP-BD605 Blu-Ray Player



## ova (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello all, 
recently I moved back home after living away for 10 years, yeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! But my Panasonic DMP-BD605 Blu-Ray Player can't play the DVDs from Europe cause it's bought from USA one year ago, boooooooooohhhhh!!!

Now, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, if anyone can help me decode, unlock the region restriction that would be MUCH appreciated. I considered of buying a local DVD player but it seems it doesn't work with my Panasonic plasma, somehow through HMDI connection only the sound gets to the tv but not the image... this is another weird problem I am facing right now... 
but first thing first, please help me region unlock my Panasonic DMP-BD605 Blu-Ray player.

THANK YOU!
Ova


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ova said:


> Hello all,
> recently I moved back home after living away for 10 years, yeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! But my Panasonic DMP-BD605 Blu-Ray Player can't play the DVDs from Europe cause it's bought from USA one year ago, boooooooooohhhhh!!!
> 
> Now, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, if anyone can help me decode, unlock the region restriction that would be MUCH appreciated. I considered of buying a local DVD player but it seems it doesn't work with my Panasonic plasma, somehow through HMDI connection only the sound gets to the tv but not the image... this is another weird problem I am facing right now...
> ...


Hello,
Welcome Home. Many DVD and Blu-Ray Players in Europe are Region Free and also offer NTSC (USA)-PAL (Europe) Conversion. OPPO offers some excellent DVD Players that can be made Region Free through a Remote Control sequence. Also, there are many Companies in Europe that offer Kits for making your existing Player Multi Region. Had to completely redo my Post as I thought home was the States at first.


----------



## ova (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks for the quick email and the info!!!
well I am not in USA anymore... I am in Europe 
also I am not in the buying a new dvd player mode right now cause I did and the HDMI somehow it can't be decoded by my Panasonic TV (which btw can play through HDMI the cable company signal witout problems) 
I would really like to decode/unlock the Panasonic DMP-BD605 Blu-Ray Player cause I know for sure it's HDMI signal can be played by my TV


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't believe it's possible, at least, not that I have read. There are a few models that some company out there has created alternative firmwares for, which then offer this feature, but I'm not sure if the BD605 is on that list... and frankly, I'm not sure I would trust them anyway.

BR players are pretty inexpensive at this point, your best bet is probably to pick up a second BR player that is already set for European region discs. Get a slightly older model (used) to save more money, and to find a model that still has Analog outputs (Component) so you can connect your non-HDMI TV.

Another option (to the Analog problem) is to buy an HD Fury or ViewHD which converts the HDMI output to Component... but it would be cheaper to just buy a different BR player.


----------

